# Corpsed infant blucky



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I purchased a few baby sized blucky skeletons from Oriental Trading ($2.59/each! Cheap!). But as everyone knows, bluckys are far from anatomically correct so my first step in corpsifying baby blucky is to do some cosmetic surgery first.

Here's blucky straight from the bag. A horrible site indeed...









Using an Xacto knife, I carve away some of the lower chest and pelvic bulge...









Next, I gouge out the eyes and do some rib cage cutting to create space between the ribs and add a few floating ribs at the bottom. I also removed a ring of plastic from under the chin so the head isn't constantly looking skyward...









bluckys side by side...looking better already...


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The last part of the surgery is to split the forearm and leg bones...









Baby Blucky is now ready to corpsify with cotton and latex!

I used the same method as I did in my zombie hand how-to on my haunt page.It's pretty simple...









I started with Baby Blucky's head. I coated the face with latex and applied cotton and then more latex over the cotton, pulling and stretching it into place...









I continued corpsing the entire body...


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Once dried, I fired up my airbrush and laid in Opaque black shadows...









Then I began airbrushing with translucent light brown. I laid it heavier in some areas than others which added depth to the rotted flesh...









I found this infant sized toe pincher coffen a few years ago and now have something to use it for!









I hot glued his arms to cross his chest, lined the coffin with an old robe of mine and....

Baby Blucky is finished and tucked into bed!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you for the great idea!!!
What a transformation!!!! I LOVE IT!!!
I won't have time to transform my skeletons this year but I can do some of my skulls.
Thanks again!!!!
AWESOME!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It's always great to see what someone can do with those much less then perfect bluckys. Good step by step photos too. I was thinking of doing some skelly winged demons for next year, those might do the job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks great. Sorry to see you took away the cat's coffin though, LOL.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Can't wait to try this. Thank you.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

trishaanne said:


> Looks great. Sorry to see you took away the cat's coffin though, LOL.


Any and every box or bag that enters the house undergoes the kitty inspection LOL

Her name is Booger btw


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the transformation! Darn those hands and feet!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Just wanted you to know I worked on three skulls last night! All turned out awesome!
Thank you again!!!

Our coffin gets checked out by the cats every year. Good place to take a nap. Seems to be a favorite.
Can't find the cat?? Try the coffin!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Booger approves, what else could you say.

Very nice tutorial, it turned out great.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

EvilQueen1298 said:


> Just wanted you to know I worked on three skulls last night! All turned out awesome!
> Thank you again!!!


Great EvilQueen! I'd love to see them! Got pics?

It's such a great compliment when someone takes inspiration from your work. Thanks so much


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great turorial Cassie
you do good work
sounds like a nice winter project


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome...thanks for the inspiration....I bought two blucky's this past weekend and was just going to use them as is with a little corpsing. After seeing your initial alterations I'll definately have to add that to the plans. Hopefully I can get two done in time for Halloween.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks again Cassie. I am going to post photos after Halloween. Don't have time now. 
We're in the middle of horrible hot and fast winds and raging fires right now here in Southern California.....you may have seen it on the news.....who says there isn't a hell? Believe me, living here is pure hell.
Just in time for Halloween! 
Can't wait to leave!


----------



## Girl of Vlad (Sep 3, 2009)

I love your idea for cotton to add "corpse-itude"


----------

